# Thanks to Derek in Perth



## Benchwayze (30 Aug 2019)

Derek, 

I am taken with the wall mounted boxes in which you store your pet planes.

topic115203.html
I think I could go with that in my shop. Any observations? 

Cheers from Birmingham!

John (hammer)


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (5 Sep 2019)

Hi John

My apology for the late reply, but I have only just seen this thread. Can you be more specific to which "wall mounted box" you are referring? Your link goes to a thread, and not a photo.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Benchwayze (5 Sep 2019)

Hi Derek.

This is what I was looking at.

https://i.postimg.cc/DZj7HF5Z/16a.jpg

I apologise if this wasn't your thread; I seem to have mixed-up something! 

John


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (6 Sep 2019)

Hi John 

This one ...







I wrote about that tool tray here: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTo ... rence.html

The difference is that, while benches tend to have tool trays attached to them, I instead attached my to the wall. This left the bench freer to move about, have clamps and hold downs positioned more flexibly, and still kept tools close by.

This is shortly after building it ...






This photo was taken after I planed down the bench top about 18 months ago ...






Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Benchwayze (6 Sep 2019)

Thank s Derek,

I thought I would look into the possibility of fixing the tray or trays across the legs under the bench. Close to hand and sheltered from shavings, as it were, by the bench top overhang. Not firmed on that yet though...  

I keep my chisels along the wall at the back of my bench and lack of space where I stand means I have to have the bench hard against the wall. The trays could also go to the right of my bench on my 'tool wall', but at the moment I am still in Rehab, so I can only think about all this.
Thanks again.

John


----------



## gog64 (7 Sep 2019)

sorry to derail the thread a little, but that bench & work area is a work of art mate. Makes me feel a bit ashamed of my "functional" workspace. Ah well, something to aspire to!


----------

